# Heresy-Online's Expeditious Stories 17-07: Voting



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Congratulations to all of you who participated in this month's competition and making it a success! Thank you all as well, for helping to add colour to the already exceptional fanfic forum here on Heresy. Hopefully in the following months, we can continue to build up interest and maybe bring some more fresh blood to HO's fanfic forums.

Voting works as such:
Each reader (not just writers) can cast three votes, ranking them 1st, 2nd, and 3rd. Feel free to share your thoughts, comments, or brief reviews on the stories as well, since each of the writers worked hard to get their entries up.

Scoring works like this:
1st place: 3 pts
2nd place: 2 pts
3rd place: 1 pt

*When you vote, ensure that you vote in the following format:*
1st Place: Author, Name of Story, 3 pts
and so on.

Unfortunately, to prevent any possible dramas, you cannot vote for your own story. If there are fewer than four entries, you do not have to cast all three votes.

Additionally, if you wrote a story, you must vote! As the competition grows, I think it is necessary to point this out. If you enter but do not vote, any votes for your story(ies) will not be counted.

By the end of the voting period, all votes will be tallied and a winner declared.

Once this winner is declared, the winning story will be placed into the Winning HOES thread which has been stickied in this forum. The winning writer will be awarded the Lexicanum's Crest (seen above!) forum award for fiction excellence during the quarterly Awards.

Just to emphasize again, _you do not need to have written a story to cast your votes!_ The more people that cast their votes, the better!

The deadline for voting will be *midnight* *GMT, 8 August 2017*. At that time this thread will be completed, and the winner declared.

The rewards for entering/winning are:
Participation - 1 reputation point
3rd Place - 2 reputation points
2nd Place - 3 reputation points
1st Place - 4 reputation points

Here are the entries:

*Table of Contents
*
Brother Emund - Futile

Myen'Tal - In the Hour of His Arrival
​


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

1st Place: Myen'Tal - In the Hour of His Arrival, 3 pts

A Tyrannid fest this month!


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

The last vote I will place seemingly. No more monthly competitions. What am I to do?
:crying::read::boredom::russianroulette:

.


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

1st place, Brother Emund, Futile, 3pts

Brother Emund, I have always admired your space odyssey stories, and this one was no different! Not too much action, but I like the themes behind Carbon Dusk and Jacobsen, and the contrast between either one's sense of faith in the face of the inevitable and apocalyptic advance of the Tyranid Hive Mind. Good work :wink2:!


----------

